# Need help getting started - moving to Oz in February



## CanadianChristina (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello all!

So I got my spousal visa several months ago, but now my Australian husband and I are packing up in the UK to land in Oz mid-February.

When I moved to the UK, I had to sign up for a National Insurance Number. I asked my husband about an Australian version, but he didn't remember signing up for his (whatever it's specifically called!) and in Canada (where I'm from), we call it a social insurance number. What is it here and how do I go about getting it? (obviously visa is on my passport).

What is the best way to look for work? In the UK, we use recruiters/recruitment companies a fair amount, is it similar in Oz? Or should I rely on LinkedIn? Are there job websites I should be aware of?

My background is journalism and communications for the charity sector, and I'll be moving to the Gold Coast/Brisbane area. (depending on where my husband and I find work)

If I'm missing an already-existing thread, if you could kindly highlight it for me I'd be very grateful!

Best,
Christina


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You need a Medicare number:
https://www.humanservices.gov.au/individuals/enablers/how-enrol-or-re-enrol-medicare

And a Tax File Number:
https://www.ato.gov.au/Forms/TFN---application-for-individuals/


----------



## CanadianChristina (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you! Should I wait until I land to do this, or can I get started now?

Is LinkedIn best place to start looking for jobs? Are recruiters big there?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Wait until you arrive.

*Medicare *

After you have arrived in Australia the Department of Immigration will notify Medicare of your visa details, normally within the first week. You can then register at a local Medicare Office.
You need an address in Australia.

*Tax File Number*

You can apply for a tax file number online if you meet these three conditions:

You are a foreign passport holder, permanent migrant or temporary visitor.
You are already in Australia.
You have a Valid Visa

I am out of touch with getting jobs.


----------



## CanadianChristina (Aug 9, 2016)

Fantastic, thank you for your reply.


----------



## Onedayiwondered (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Christina, 

Two popular job sites in Australia are Seek or Adzuna.

Good luck with your move!

Idah


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

In Australia, when needing info just ask your neighbours and friendly people at shopping centres, there are people willing to help. Just dont approach people who are walking fast or busy texting (trust me you will know when you live here long enough).


----------

